# Parques de Lima



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Parque Universitario:*









































*Las Malvinas*









































*Parque Zonal Sinchi Roca* 









*Parque Zonal Huascar: con el lago artificial mas grande del Peru si mas no me equivoco* 















]


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bueno.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Espero que tanto esfuerzo en juntar esas fotos haya valido la pena, porque en el foro general de ciudades solo se quejaron de que Lima estaba sobrevalorada....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No se por qué nos preocupamos tanto de lo que piensen de Lima en este foro, francamente a mi poco me importa, solo los que la conocen sabemos lo que tiene y vale, de más está ponerse a discutir, total cada uno tiene su punto de vista para bien o para mal.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A mi tampoco me importa, pero me parece ridiculo eso de sobrevalorada.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En fin.

Oye filter, tus fotos del SinchiRoca y huascar no se ven.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Te quedaron muy cheveres las fotos Filter! bakan! ahh y eso de q lima es fea y blablabla pfff!!!. Q viva la ciudad de los reyes! una ciudad con IDENTIDAD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esa Clau kay: pero estas fotos me las paso un amigo, tampoco chape un helicoptero y fui a tomarlas jajaja

Ahora ya se pueden ver todas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya se ven tus últimas fotos Filter, gracias.

El Parque Huascar se ve mostrazo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaja tù sabs q es verdad :tongue2:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De nada Bajopontino y si el Huascar es muy chevere, un parque imponente.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Donde queda el Sinchi Roca? en Villa el salvador?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que queeda en Puente Piedra.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Miren: la mayoria de foristas como AAS y Portaliano son solo gente...si se les puede llamar eso...ignorante que cree que su origen los hace inteligentes...jaja, no valen la pena para nada...(AAS es un clon...)

Sigamos haciendo nuestros threads nomas...no hay que hacer caso a gente estupida...pues nunca dejaran de serlo.

Saludos y buen trabajo foristas de incascrapers!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buena recopilacion de esas hermosas fotos de los parques limeños.
que lindos parques zonales, justo en los lugares mas populosos de lima,,,,lagos y muy verde todo.

*sugerencia*: las fotos si son muy grandes como las primeras, hay q bajarle el tamaño, por q dificulta la vision., lo normal seria 900 x 680 megpix.

ok


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente, Filter! Ojalá que cada vez tengamos más y mejores parques!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lima te quiero verde!!!!!!!

critico olímpicamente, el trabajo de Castañeda en el parque Universitario, esas rejas están de más.... no lo creen? además le resta valor histórico al centro, al igual que esa pileta "super" celeste que ha puesto en la entrada.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Las rejas pueden no ser muy estéticas, pero han sido colocadas para que en las noches el parque no se convierta en una guarida de pirañas y pasteleros. Ojalá que en el mediano plazo disminuya el desempleo, para que no haya tanta gente pululando por las calles y de esa manera las obras públicas no sean deterioradas tan rápidamente.
En cuanto a lo de la pileta, concuerdo en que está fea, y más con ese color. Creo que allí no cabe una.
Ayer, después de tiempo, caminé desde el Parque Universitario hasta la plaza San Martín, y me sorprendió encontrar tan acogedor el espacio, muy limpio, con bastante verdor en las bermas y con menos gente de lo pensado. Me pareció raro, y muy agradable, ver tan tranquila a la ciudad. Parecía la Lima de antaño, o la avenida Larco en sus tiempos tranquilos. Vamos mejorando, sin duda.
Hasta las proverbiales discusiones de política en la Plaza San Martín me parecieron más moderadas que las de antes, cuando los senderistas tenían la voz cantante.
Por último, me sorprendió ver la rapidez con que han demolido el antiguo Banco de la Nación. Ya sólo quedan cinco pisos del bello y majestuoso edificio. Me agradó ver que han puesto un bonito y extenso mural, lleno de colores e imágenes limeñas, a lo largo de todo el muro que circunda al antiguo banco.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es verdad la pileta-mini-laguna es algo fea, y eso de las rejas tampoco es muy agradable pero como lo menciono Pedro, es mas por una funcion de seguridad que por una estetica, mejor es ver el parque rodeado de rejas antes que lleno de pirañas.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hay parques a los que nunca había ido, esto es lo bueno del foro: conocer lugares sin necesidad de salir


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

los parques están espectaculares. me gustó sobretodo el parque de la laguna. es impresionante.
y con respecto al parcito antes mencionado, pues se trata de gente que nop tiene idea de lo que está hablando. el portaliano dudo mucho que haya salido a otro lado, por lo que su mundo de disney es muy reducido. y con respecto al otro tipo, pues el encuentra todo malo, así que no se espanten.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No te preocupes...es rubio...que mas podemos decir? Jajaja.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

no tengo idea si es albino, chino o verde...
en todo caso, es cabro chico. espero que madure.
en todo caso, pone buenas fotos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

opino lo mismo Juan, Filter excelente recopilation! jeje


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gracias Marsupilami tu siempre apoyando!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

ha'o te'a hano!
(de nada en rapanui)


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Éste parque es muy lindo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Xoceelias no es exactamente un parque sino más bien una alameda, pero es una gran mejora comparado con lo que había antes allí! era un terral lleno de puestos improvisados de comerciantes que vendían cosas bambas o robadas, horrible. Ahora esta muchísimo mejor, Lima poco a poco esta mejorando.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yo estado en esa alameda es bonita LA ALAMEDA no lo demas


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

según mi concepto de alameda, ésta debe tener álamos...
y yo veo puras palmeras...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo pense que alameda era una via que no tenía cruces, pero veo que estaba equivocado.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> según mi concepto de alameda, ésta debe tener álamos...
> y yo veo puras palmeras...



jajajaj... si; aqui en Madrid, también dicen lo mismo alameda=camino de álamos, pero, nosotros llamamos alameda, a una especia de camino peatonal ecológico.(es lo único que se me viene a la mente)


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Que buenas fotos!!! por lo visto Lima va camino a recobrar el nombre de ciudad jardin.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

los parques de sinchi roca y huascar se ve muy bien estan simpaticos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A mi también me ha impresionado lo de las malvinas, como dicen acá en ecuador ¡¡¡¡¡QUE BESTIA!!!!!! Esa obra se merece 10 puntos y que hermozo se ve, será que se ahora si se puede caminar tranquilo por ahi sin temor a que lo dejen a uno calato?????


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

CHINO MOSTRAS LAS FOTOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Las rejas pueden no ser muy estéticas, pero han sido colocadas para que en las noches el parque no se convierta en una guarida de pirañas y pasteleros. Ojalá que en el mediano plazo disminuya el desempleo, para que no haya tanta gente pululando por las calles y de esa manera las obras públicas no sean deterioradas tan rápidamente.
> En cuanto a lo de la pileta, concuerdo en que está fea, y más con ese color. Creo que allí no cabe una.
> Ayer, después de tiempo, caminé desde el Parque Universitario hasta la plaza San Martín, y me sorprendió encontrar tan acogedor el espacio, muy limpio, con bastante verdor en las bermas y con menos gente de lo pensado. Me pareció raro, y muy agradable, ver tan tranquila a la ciudad. Parecía la Lima de antaño, o la avenida Larco en sus tiempos tranquilos. Vamos mejorando, sin duda.
> Hasta las proverbiales discusiones de política en la Plaza San Martín me parecieron más moderadas que las de antes, cuando los senderistas tenían la voz cantante.
> Por último, me sorprendió ver la rapidez con que han demolido el antiguo Banco de la Nación. Ya sólo quedan cinco pisos del bello y majestuoso edificio. Me agradó ver que han puesto un bonito y extenso mural, lleno de colores e imágenes limeñas, a lo largo de todo el muro que circunda al antiguo banco.


Desde mi punto de vista no concibo que pongan rejas a ningún parque; ni para evitar su "deterioro", ni por " seguridad pública" o lo que sea. Los parques son zonas de recreo público.
el parque Simón Bolivar, (al frente del poder legislativo) fue, cerrado con el absurdo argumento de seguridad pública.. pero por favor.. queridos congresitas---- ni en los peores años de terrorismo en el Perú; se cerró, el parque y vinieron hacer eso en el 95...pero en Dónde estamos???

hombre. diferente es el caso. si hablamos de grandes parques, como el de la carolina en Quito, el central park en NYC, el retiro en Madrid, el Gran parque de Lima, que son enormes... y puede ser un peligroso.. pero un parque urbano. NO ME ENTRA EN L CABEZA !!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lo concreto es que el parque está mejor ahora que hace unos años. Las rejas, nos guste o no, impiden que se convierta en un antro durante las noches. Por otra parte, durante el día la entrada es libre.
Es el contexto el que impone las condiciones. Si Lima fuera Madrid o Nueva York, la cosa sería distinta. Pero todavía hay condiciones de inseguridad y otros problemas que obligan a medidas especiales. Espero que el centro termine de tranquilizarse y mejorar, para que las rejas y otras cosas desagradables desaparezcan por fin.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Yo pense que alameda era una via que no tenía cruces, pero veo que estaba equivocado.


jajajaja, lo que son las cosas, en USA una alameda se dice "mall"...


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Chvre los parques y ahora q veo el parque zonal Huáscar ya quiero conocerlo se ve bien.


----------

